# a police officer



## Setwale_Charm

How does one address a police officer in Germany and Austria (Kommissar Rex not to be taken into account) if one does not know his rank?
And what ranks do they have there?
 Also, is there a specific slang word for "cop"?


----------



## heidita

cop= Bulle

We have always said: Herr Wachtmeister


----------



## Setwale_Charm

And what did Herr Wachtmeister think about your saying this?
 Does it apply to any Polizist?


----------



## heidita

Of course, that's how we used to adress them. Nowadays I don't know.

We never said, Herr Polizist. Who knows, you might now.


----------



## Brioche

Ein Mann trifft einen Polizisten und fragt ihn: "Herr Wachtmeister, darf man eigentlich zu einem Polizisten 'Rindvieh' sagen?" 
"Aber nicht doch!" ruft der Beamte. 
"Aber darf man zu einem Rindvieh 'Herr Wachtmeister' sagen?" 
"Na ja, das wohl schon." sagt der. 
"Na dann auf Wiedersehen, Herr Wachtmeister!"


----------



## Kajjo

"Herr Wachstmeister" is very old-fashioned and not used anymore. Man spricht einen Polizisten heutzutage einfach so an, wie jeden anderen Menschen auch: "Entschuldigung, könnten Sie mir bitte den Weg nach... erklären?"

Das Wort "Bulle" ist sehr abfällig und beleidigend. Man darf es in Anwesenheit von Polizisten auf keinen Fall verwenden. Ich vermute, daß "cop" in den USA heutzutage als wesentlich harmloser empfunden wird, als dies bei Bulle in Deutschland der Fall ist.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Quite true, I have seen on TV policemen call themselves "cop"._ Bulle_ in German is despective. Beware to use it in their presence!


----------



## FloVi

In Berlin haben wir auch Cops. Zumindest *hört* es sich so an. Eigentlich sind es KOBB(s), die Abkürzung steht für Kontaktbereichsbeamter. ;-)


----------



## Kajjo

Und was sind KOBBs? Welche Aufgabe haben sie?


----------



## Whodunit

Das Wort "Cop" gibt es im deutschen Slang auch. Ich empfinde es als weniger beleidigend als "Bulle". Dennoch sollte man einen Beamten so nicht ansprechen. Wörter wie "Wachtmeister", "Gesetzeshüter" und "Ordnungshüter" sollte man nicht in dem Kontext verwenden. Sie klingen veraltet und werden eher im Rechtswesen verwendet.


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Und was sind KOBBs? Welche Aufgabe haben sie?



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mal, ob die überhaupt noch gibt. Es sind/waren Streifenpolizisten, die allein und zu Fuß durch Ihre Bereiche gingen. Im Grunde also der klassische Wachtmeister, wie man ihn aus alten Filmen kennt.

Keine Ahnung, welche Aufgaben sie konkret hatten, das war mit Sicherheit im Landespolizeigesetz festgelegt, aber sie gehörten der normalen Polizei an und waren auch entsprechend uniformiert. Also nicht Ordnungsamt, oder so.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ich weiss dass in Oesterreich werden Polizisten Kieberer genannt. Ich weiss dennoch nicht ob es sehr hoeflich ist.


----------



## Sepia

FloVi said:


> In Berlin haben wir auch Cops. Zumindest *hört* es sich so an. Eigentlich sind es KOBB(s), die Abkürzung steht für Kontaktbereichsbeamter. ;-)



Ist wohl das selbe wie ein Bünabe, oder?

(bürgernaher Beamter)


----------



## beclija

Setwale_Charm said:


> Ich weiss dass in Oesterreich werden Polizisten Kieberer genannt. Ich weiss dennoch nicht ob es sehr hoeflich ist.


Kieberer ist unhöflich, im eigenen Interesse nicht als Anrede zu verwenden. Daneben gibts noch die Hee = Polizei, auch eher zu vermeiden. 
In beiden Fällen handelt es sich ursprünglich um typisch wienerische Begriffe, die aber langsam auch im Rest des Landes Fuss fassen (zumindest in den Landeshauptstädten).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Oh, dear me! Warum in aller Welt scheint niemand Polizisten zu moegen?!!!


----------



## heidita

Wieso nicht?

*Die Polizei, Dein Freund und Helfer!*


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:


> Wieso nicht?
> 
> *Die Polizei, Dein Freund und Helfer!*


 

Selbst das hat zumeist schon einen sehr ironischen Unterton...


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:


> Selbst das hat zumeist schon einen sehr ironischen Unterton...


Ich schätze mal, dass es bei "to serve and protect" nicht viel anders ist.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> "Herr Wachstmeister" is very old-fashioned and not used anymore. Man spricht einen Polizisten heutzutage einfach so an, wie jeden anderen Menschen auch: "Entschuldigung, könnten Sie mir bitte den Weg nach... erklären?"
> 
> Das Wort "Bulle" ist sehr abfällig und beleidigend. Man darf es in Anwesenheit von Polizisten auf keinen Fall verwenden. Ich vermute, daß "cop" in den USA heutzutage als wesentlich harmloser empfunden wird, als dies bei Bulle in Deutschland der Fall ist.
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo, "cop" could be a problem. It can be neutral, derogatory or complimentary.

A positive remark:

"He's a brave man and a good cop."

It's very difficult to explain. I don't even know how to start. But in any situation where there is a question, I would use "officer" IF a title is needed/appropriate.

In many cases simply addressing a policeman/woman politely is all that is necessary, much as you have described.

"Bulle" is more like "pig", I think. Using that is a great way to end up in jail in a tricky situation, I think.

One of my friends always talks about "Officer Friendly". It's funny, but using this term when addressing the police is another good way of going to jail quite quickly.

Gaer


----------



## sneeka2

Nur mal so gefragt: Gibt es denn eigentlich noch irgendwelche Worte die man verwenden darf?

Allerdings, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke sieht man heutzutage ja fast ausschließlich die Zetteltrienen (Politessen, Knöllchenschreiber), da wundert mich das dann nicht mehr sonderlich, daß es offenbar keine positiven Ausdrücke mehr gibt.


----------



## gaer

sneeka2 said:


> Nur mal so gefragt: Gibt es denn eigentlich noch irgendwelche Worte die man verwenden darf?
> 
> Allerdings, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke sieht man heutzutage ja fast ausschließlich die Zetteltrienen (Politessen, Knöllchenschreiber), da wundert mich das dann nicht mehr sonderlich, daß es offenbar keine positiven Ausdrücke mehr gibt.


We have "meter maid", not exactly complimentary, but strangely I can't think of a term for a man who does the same thing.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> We have "meter maid", not exactly complimentary, but strangely I can't think of a term for a man who does the same thing.


 
In German, you could simply use "Polizist" as a _male term_ for "Politesse." It's a made-up word of "Polizist" and "Hostess," where you can see that "Hostess" is a women-only job.


----------



## Kajjo

Nein, männliche Politessen werden korrekt *Hilfspolizist *genannt. Sie sind eben gerade _keine _Polizisten und auch keine Beamten!

Kajjo


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Gibt es dafuer ein Wort der etwas wie "the keeper of the public order" bedeuten wuerde?


----------



## beclija

Ja, gibt es: Ordnungshüter.


----------

